# West Texas FImin Throwdown aka Get Into A Bike Film



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey girls, lets get together a session/throwdown day at west Texas on Saterday June 9th. I'll be in Sherman oaks at my grandmas and I'll have a Canon GL1 and assorted acsesories. I'd like to get the core group (SMT, WCH, Roaming Ore., etc etc etc, maybe even get skyjumper up for it) on film for a good segment in the next movie. I'll probably not ride a ton cause i HATE riding with camera equipment in my backpack, but I'll maybe throw a little **** down. I'm thinkin I can burn 400 feet in about 4 hours or so worth of riding, cause 400 feet= about 11 minutes in 16mm, less when I'm shooting slo-mo shots (yeah its HELLA expensive, but its WAY worth it). 

So, post up if you wanna get into a bike film. No, its not just some lame ass video like lots of you homos make but its more on the ROAM/NWD scale (but not as gay as NWD cause there's too much flashy editing). I'm thinking I'll have camera, two lenses (unless someone has a bunch they wanna give me that has the right mount), a tripod and maybe some ghetto dolly/track setup. I could definitely get more film if I were to go with B/W, but thats not color hahaha. Does anyone think B/W would be chillin and bitcen? Cause you can get some hella dramatic shots with it with the right filters.

Anyway, lets see what we can get together.

Post up, or down, or PM me. 

Rock it like a muther fvcker,
DoryTheCameraWhore


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> Hey girls, lets get together a session/throwdown day at west Texas on Monday June 11th. I'll be in Sherman oaks at my grandmas and I'll have about 400 feet of film (maybe more if I use black and white) to waste on you idiots. I'd like to get the core group (SMT, WCH, Roaming Ore., etc etc etc, maybe even get skyjumper up for it) on film for a good segment in the next movie. I'll probably not ride a ton cause i HATE riding with camera equipment in my backpack, but I'll maybe throw a little **** down. I'm thinkin I can burn 400 feet in about 4 hours or so worth of riding, cause 400 feet= about 11 minutes in 16mm, less when I'm shooting slo-mo shots (yeah its HELLA expensive, but its WAY worth it).
> 
> So, post up if you wanna get into a bike film. No, its not just some lame ass video like lots of you homos make but its more on the ROAM/NWD scale (but not as gay as NWD cause there's too much flashy editing). I'm thinking I'll have camera, two lenses (unless someone has a bunch they wanna give me that has the right mount), a tripod and maybe some ghetto dolly/track setup. I could definitely get more film if I were to go with B/W, but thats not color hahaha. Does anyone think B/W would be chillin and bitcen? Cause you can get some hella dramatic shots with it with the right filters.
> 
> ...


Son you be hoeng but not producin, ya needs ta produce ta be herd.


----------



## Alloy (Feb 11, 2004)

Roam is gay, I'll come by if I'm around... but only if there's lots of rider interviews and lifestyle footage.... mostly of Bob.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Alloy said:


> Roam is gay, I'll come by if I'm around... but only if there's lots of rider interviews and lifestyle footage.... mostly of Bob.


I am in


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Nah thats not worth waisting film on. 

dog dude-
Shish my camera was out of commision this weekend.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> dog dude-
> Shish my camera was out of commision this weekend.


:smallviolin:


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

And my bike was in the shop so ShuZAM!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i'll take any reason i can get to leave work and go ride my bike...


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i just worked on a film set with my video class at school. we got a grant from kodak for the film. it is really col to work with but 400 feet isn't much...


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

Alloy said:


> Roam is gay, I'll come by if I'm around... but only if there's lots of rider interviews and lifestyle footage.... mostly of Bob.


thats all he does. he wont 'act' if there isnt a camera there


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Right sounds like a yes to me. Oh and another thing to keep in mind, I'm gonna need your alls permission to realese this footy in a movie that will be sold to the general public (except road only riders cause there... starnge hahaha). But, hey. Its exposure.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

scabrider said:


> i just worked on a film set with my video class at school. we got a grant from kodak for the film. it is really col to work with but 400 feet isn't much...


well I'm paying out-of-poket because its my first real film so I cant show anything to sponsors to get them to pay for the costs of stock, processing and transfer.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> (except road only riders cause there... starnge hahaha).


There Sniffers :arf:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

scabrider said:


> ...400 feet isn't much...


don't be jealous...


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Que pasa?


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

So far I have Bob and Mike (shoot me if I am wrong WCH). COEM ONE GIRLS THATS NOT ENOUGH!!!

Alright, heres an update:

I'll be shooting black and white so I can get more film (I'll have 1000 feet instead of the 400 feet I thought I would) unless someone wants to *ehem* "donate" the money to get that much color film.. I'm going to need one of the photographers to come out and take some good stills of the whole shubang. Everyone there will get a credit spot in the movie in the appropriate place. Eg: 

SoCal Segment was shot at West Texas
Riders:
Bob Mack
Mike (whatever your last name is)
fill in your names here haha
Music:
Whatever song we use
Aditional cinematography/photography:
Who ever comes with their cmaera



you dig?


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

Maybe I'll come up w/ Coma13 and a few other guys. I've been wanting to make it back up there for a while now.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

cool. i hope it works out...


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

fred-

this one will be one you wont wanna miss. I'm gonna try and talk someone *cough ehem ehem ehem* *Bob* *cough cough blahghsfdhasdfugabs* into buying beer (I wont drink any tho, just Monsters and Bullls).


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> fred-
> 
> this one will be one you wont wanna miss. I'm gonna try and talk someone *cough ehem ehem ehem* *Bob* *cough cough blahghsfdhasdfugabs* into buying beer (I wont drink any tho, just Monsters and Bullls).


You don't have to talk Bob into buying beer, he's always got a Becks at arms reach.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> So far I have Bob and Mike (shoot me if I am wrong WCH). COEM ONE GIRLS THATS NOT ENOUGH!!!...


don't fret, i have more ripper heads that don't play online, that will help easily fill up all your tape...


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

... you said tape.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> ... you said tape.


He can read :eekster:


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

And drink.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I might be able to make it june 11th if I have my bike by then.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Sweetness! 

Update: Dont know if its B/W or color, likely B/W because I have to replace part of the camera, so unless I get rich in a week (not likely) its gonna be on the cheap cheap.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> don't fret, i have more ripper heads that don't play online, that will help easily fill up all your tape...


that is forsure.......bring in Sean "tripple the Nipple", Gary Sailors, Alloy....too


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Bob if your in the mood you may call me. You have my phone number i think.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

just thinking about when the SD boys came up last time ... good times


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> Bob if your in the mood you may call me. You have my phone number i think.


whatever you do, don't drink the jesus juice!

if you guys were riding over that weekend, i'd be down to snap pics.
unless monday's a holiday, i don't think it'll work for me.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Mondays not a holiday I dont think, too bad.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

jamesdc said:


> I might be able to make it june 11th if I have my bike by then.


Sh!t, if june 11th is a monday then I might not be able to make it, I have school and its finals week but I'll still try to go.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

An idea has hit me and my Pirating mind, brought on by conversations with Teh SMT. If we could get everyone who is going to chip in like 5 or 10 bucks each, we could EASILY get atleast 1000 feet of BW film. It'd be nice to get 2000 feet, cause then I could make almost an entire movie out of this one shoot. Whatcha know about that?

Something else to think about, we need music. Anybody who knows some unsignd bands that would go well with riding, PM me or post here so I can check em out.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> An idea has hit me and my Pirating mind, brought on by conversations with Teh SMT. If we could get everyone who is going to chip in like 5 or 10 bucks each, we could EASILY get atleast 1000 feet of BW film. It'd be nice to get 200 feet, cause then I could make almost an entire movie out of this one shoot. Whatcha know about that?
> 
> Something else to think about, we need music. Anybody who knows some unsignd bands that would go well with riding, PM me or post here so I can check em out.


I'll donate a Jackson


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Alright and the bidding starts! Lemme see thats... uhhhh... errrr... **** now I have to do math.

lemme see .10 a foot, 20 dolla- 200 feet! RIGHT! We now have 200 feet in the pot! Lets see how fast we roll up to 1000! Or maybe even more!

Just to clear things up:

Anyone who chips in is going to get credit in super special thanks, plus a CDB Productions T-Shirt, if I get them made. Everyone gets a copy of the DVD, no matter if you chip in or not. We are shooting black and white, but thats still realy neet looking. Infact, if we get a little cloud cover, we'll get some HELLA dramatic looks. I'm thinkin meet around 10 or 11, ride untill we drop from heat stroke, then roll out.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

If I'm out ther I'll chip in like $20, will you be shooting all day because I might be able to make it after like 3:30.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

We're shooting till we drop dead from heat stroke or other natrual causes. Alrighty, 400 feet in the pot!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dusthuffer said:


> just thinking about when the SD boys came up last time ... good times


mr rogue himself


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh guess what!! HIGH SCHOOL NEVER ENDS! WOOHOO!


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll give you a song... I don't know if I can make it up since the 11th is a Monday. Why not do this on the weekend?


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'll take any reason i can get to leave work and go ride my bike...


Yeah you will.

I'll mark my calendar. PM time and such...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

fred.r said:


> I'll give you a song... I don't know if I can make it up since the 11th is a Monday. Why not do this on the weekend?


Dirt Clog fighter.....PDirts band ...we probably con him for some songs


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Its not on the weekend cause the weekend I have alot of family stuff I gotta do.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Dirt Clog fighter.....PDirts band ...we probably con him for some songs


Anything ya need...


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

dusthuffer said:


> just thinking about when the SD boys came up last time ... good times


ugh.... that's me at the my best right there....


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

pdirt said:


> Anything ya need...


Sound like SMT is gonna be buyin alot of beer. :thumbsup:


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Haylze yeah hw will! Lol not for me tho, he's such a goodie goodie !


----------



## rsclimb (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey Dory, Where's Sherman Oaks? how far away from me is it? I doubt that I would make it over there since I was suppose to be working Angel fire then but you never know - plus I always want to know where there may be good riding in the Southwest, good winter stuff? :thumbsup: 
RICH


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

How Rich, good to hear from teh old guy (jk)! Sherman oaks is in LA, the north west corner-ish. Search "West Texas" on the forums for pics. It'd be cool if you actualy could get out for it, it'll be a good time.

Bad-ish news:

The two places I can get film from in the LA area are **** out of the stock I was looking at. All they have left in short ends (the cheapest option) is color (dont remember the stock number) at .14 cents a foot. thats not so much a blow... its better then 20 cents a foot hahaha. There both still gonna double check and get back to me, so I'll keep updating this.


----------



## rsclimb (Mar 3, 2005)

Since its a Monday I may consider coming over. It would take my about 2 & half hours from Angel Fire to the border but where are you doing this from there (give me a town name that I can find on a map) Couldn't find any forum stuff - just this thread. Got any links to pics or any other info?
RS


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll PM ya more info !


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Sound like SMT is gonna be buyin alot of beer. :thumbsup:


they put it on my account......the truck just comes by and delivers it to my house


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> they put it on my account......the truck just comes by and delivers it to my house


I want to be a rich fart like you


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rsclimb said:


> Since its a Monday I may consider coming over. It would take my about *2 & half hours from *Angel Fire to the border but where are you doing this from there (give me a town name that I can find on a map) Couldn't find any forum stuff - just this thread. Got any links to pics or any other info?
> RS


hardly....west texas is the name of the spot we ride in California....Los Angeles to help you more.....you are talking 14 hours give or take 3


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

SMT _*WILL*_ buy beer!!! *cough cough ehem ehm* lol well i guess thats up to him. Anyways, were gonna have enough film for sure. Anybody who has one bring a helmet cam!

SMT- yeah I just told him where it is.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Wish I could join you guys. West Texas was something of an inspiration for me to learn how to dirt jump. WCH had me hooked up with a borrowed bike, between that and not being down with DJ's it was a super sketch day. Love to come back for some redemption. But, I'll be surfing this holiday weekend so no riding and filming for me. 

Heck, I even have a helmet cam.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Its not this weekend... its the 11th of June.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Err said:


> Wish I could join you guys. West Texas was something of an inspiration for me to learn how to dirt jump. WCH had me hooked up with a borrowed bike, between that and not being down with DJ's it was a super sketch day. Love to come back for some redemption. But, I'll be *surfing this holiday *weekend so no riding and filming for me.
> 
> Heck, I even have a helmet cam.


where you surfing??


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> where you surfing??


FL, most likely the Cocoa beach area. Combo surf trip and visit family. I'm hoping to be down in your neck of the woods before the summer is out as I'm planning big surf trip for Sep.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> SMT _*WILL*_ buy beer!!! *cough cough ehem ehm* lol well i guess thats up to him. Anyways, were gonna have enough film for sure. Anybody who has one bring a helmet cam!
> 
> SMT- yeah I just told him where it is.


He's not Buying it it's on *Account  *


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> He's not Buying it it's on *Account  *


Becks *QUANITY* discount program


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> Its not this weekend... its the 11th of June.


Haha, it would help if I actually read the post eh? Hmm, have to see if I can get down there...


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Err said:


> Haha, it would help if I actually read the post eh? Hmm, have to see if I can get down there...


I dunno it might yeah.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Becks *QUANITY* discount program


Can you post the link to your scam the scammer club


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Err said:


> Haha, it would help if I actually read the post eh? Hmm, have to see if I can get down there...


as I said to you before....room and board for *FRREEEEEE*...you are always welcomed.....thanks for your hospitality


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Can you post the link to your scam the scammer club


part of a bar purchase, but it is delivered and that is all that matters


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> part of a bar purchase, but it is delivered and that is all that matters


Not that. If you get bogus scam mail from Nigeria you will tell them to put a bottle of wine or something foolish on there head & send you a pic then you post the whole thing on a web page. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Not that. If you get bogus scam mail from Nigeria you will tell them to put a bottle of wine or something foolish on there head & send you a pic then you post the whole thing on a web page. :thumbsup:


http://www.419eater.com/


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> http://www.419eater.com/


Thats the 1, Thanks :cornut:


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Aha! now I know how he does it! On a side note, does anyone know how to get free redbull or monster?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> as I said to you before....room and board for *FRREEEEEE*...you are always welcomed.....thanks for your hospitality


Thanks man, may very well take you up on that and you're always welcome here.


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> http://www.419eater.com/


hey shiver, are u a scambaiter?


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> Aha! now I know how he does it! On a side note, does anyone know how to get free redbull or monster?


We at Viral Vector Media were planning a big HD shoot there with the locals anyway. Do you mind if we join on that day?

I can shoot endless HD footage. I can bring a couple of PAs to help with reflectors & such. We can even meet at my new house in the Sherman Oaks area afterwards for a pool party & viewing of the HD footage.

We ar shooting for our upcoming 1/2 hour cable show so we would need signed releases too. We will shoot inverview footage which you, Chris, are welcome to cut in with your footage to help fill it up & round it out.

I can see if I can get Sanjay to come up to ride.

Chris, PM me.

Alejandro
www.viralvectormedia.com


----------



## rsclimb (Mar 3, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> hardly....west texas is the name of the spot we ride in California....Los Angeles to help you more.....you are talking 14 hours give or take 3


Yea I think I figured that out just after posting. Kinda like you guys trying to join us at one of our Riverside (Santa Fe) jams :madman: Don't think I'll be makin it this time but hopefully someday
RS


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Bump


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i'm sure there will be a few of the racer johnnys that help us maintain the rest of the trails that will show thier heads. they're not they types who post often, they more often just lurk than not,,,

at least i hope a few of them show up and show us how to rip the lower section. there is something down there i want to hit, but would rather see someone else do it first...


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> at least i hope a few of them show up and show us how to rip the lower section. there is something down there i want to hit, but would rather see someone else do it first...


What are you scared of? You've got suspension. 

There best be some rad DJ footage in this flick... or it will suck. Too bad it's on a Monday. I'm out.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Damn you Cru. Hmm, I wonder if it would work to switch to saterday, I belive that would make things alot easier? I'll check with "the boss" (my mom) and see whatup. Bob are you up for playing Mr. Transporter?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> Damn you Cru. Hmm, I wonder if it would work to switch to saterday, I belive that would make things alot easier? I'll check with "the boss" (my mom) and see whatup. Bob are you up for playing Mr. Transporter?


yeah....sat or sun would be way better...I still think you have no idea how much film you need....20 minutes of film is nothing....you could film 2 hours real easy....


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeh, haha, its funy you should mention that. My camera has developed a REALY bad habit in the last few hours. I ran a test load through it, or atleast tryed to but before I even had time to close the loading door I noticed that its chewing the film. In english, that means that the wheel that makes the film run through the camera is missing the perferations in the film and tearing it. Now, that in itself is something that usualy happens when a ceamra isnt serviced regularly, but the only place that I trust to send my camera to in the US is backed up till July. ****! I'm stil comming down with a camera, but its gonna be a gay ass motherfucker video cam. The up side? I can shoot as much footage as I want (well as much as I can get on to 3 or 4 1hr MiniDv tapes). Also means there isnt gonna be any cost problems. And we can watch it right away if someone has a laptop in their vehicle. So its a blessing and a curse I guess. Bob if you can come pick me up on saterday from sherman oaks that would most likely work.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> Yeh, So its a blessing and a curse I guess. Bob if you can come pick me up on saterday from sherman oaks that would most likely work.


i said yes


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

... ahhh I'm dumb. Sounds like were gonna have a bawl!


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

If you guy are going to be out there saturday then that is alot easier for me and I will be out there as long as I have my bike.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah its saterday. Its gonna be Beer+Monster+Bikes+Cameras+Crazay MotherHuckers.


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> Yeah its saterday. Its gonna be Beer+Monster+Bikes+Cameras+Crazay MotherHuckers.


Nice, I may be able to make it up there now, bike permitting.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeeeeehooo! were gonna have a bawlin *****in huckin blasty!


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> Yeeeeehooo! were gonna have a bawlin *****in huckin blasty!


I need times- for me Saturdays have been rough... I think I have until about noon on the 9th...


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

****. Oh well. Uhhh... I'm thinkin about 10 or 11ish is when w should meet. Dunno how late you ladies like to sleep but I'm down for most stuff I think.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jamesdc said:


> If you guy are going to be out there saturday then that is alot easier for me and I will be out there as long as I have my bike.


as Mark says "no spectators"


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> as Mark says "no spectators"


Why do you keep saying that, Mark even calls me bob because I do the exact same thing you do, sit around, so if I am a spectator than so are you.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

bump


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

little by little, this event seems to be growing a little too circuis-like for my tastes...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> little by little, this event seems to be growing a little too circuis-like for my tastes...


true dat./....I am just going to drop him off and do runs....you know me and dirt jumps


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Hu?


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

i would love too be in ur video 
when are u in town


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

hardtailll said:


> i would love too be in ur video...


well, we do need someone to push our bikes back up the hill...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> well, we do ned someone to push our bikes back up the hill...


Brutual..................


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

*im with hucker*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'll take any reason i can get to leave work and go ride my bike...


count me in... any reason to shred texas is good enough for me... **** its WT thats reason enough


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'm sure there will be a few of the racer johnnys that help us maintain the rest of the trails that will show thier heads. they're not they types who post often, they more often just lurk than not,,,
> 
> at least i hope a few of them show up and show us how to rip the lower section. there is something down there i want to hit, but would rather see someone else do it first...


what you so scerd of... show me ill hit it... welll hmmm.. if your questioning it... **** it show me... whats ythe worst that could happen... i might break my leg.. HAHAHAHAhahaa


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> well, we do ned someone to push our bikes back up the hill...


HAHAHA!

ANd carry camera bags, those things weigh more than the bikes!


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

yeah im down to ride if my bike is here, i get off of school on the 15th and im down ..


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm out, no bikey. Sad.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

dv8cam said:


> HAHAHA!
> 
> ANd carry camera bags, those things weigh more than the bikes!


Dood I have the most kickass tripod bag! Its so dope!

On to other matters... What does everyone think about meeting times? Where shall we meet? Who is bringing the Monster so that I dont have to be left out of the drunkin bike rider dance?


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

What times are good for all you on saterday?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> What times are good for all you on saterday?


do you mean saturday?


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> do you mean saturday?


real early....something like 10 or 11 am...we will have to go to bed early friday night


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

yep we will. So lets say meet at West Texas at 10:02 AM on Saterday June 9th. We'll stay untill were too tired to ride or untill i run out of tape (not likely, I'm gonna bring enough for like 4 or 5 hours of footy). 

see you kids then!


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

word


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Brutual..................


 he was talking about you bob


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

heks said:


> he was talking about you bob


oooohh!


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm out, frame wont be here till next week.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

heks said:


> he was talking about you bob


I can barely walk back up and you want me to push a bike....you better know CPR and mouth to mouth or count me out


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you better know CPR and mouth to mouth or count me out


Is this going to be filmed? WCH giving cpr to SMT could give a nice erotic touch to the bike movie :ihih:


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey now you might just have something there!


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

ok another snafoo. the place i was supposed to get the camera from bailed on me because they have a "more important" sohoot that requires all of their cameras, and renting one from somewhere down there is way out of the question, since its gonna cost a ***** load of doe on the weekend. so, sadly, there may just be one cameraman out there, not being me. Unless someone here has a higher level camera that they feel comfertable letting me use (thats how it went down in new mexico). Or if anyone feels REALY nice and wants to pay the rental fees thatd work haha (actualy if anyone is feeling kinda enough to do that then by all means come forward. you'll get full screne credit and like... 5 DVDs when there ready.) still wanna ride with yall, and i guess Teh A-Man will still be out there to roll... **** i feel dumb. feel free to flame the **** out of me, it will make me feel better harharhar. the ride is still on tho...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Lame thread............. circus comming to town?


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Shut up *sarcasm*


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> ok another snafoo. the place i was supposed to get the camera from bailed on me because they have a "more important" sohoot that requires all of their cameras, and renting one from somewhere down there is way out of the question, since its gonna cost a ***** load of doe on the weekend. so, sadly, there may just be one cameraman out there, not being me. Unless someone here has a higher level camera that they feel comfertable letting me use (thats how it went down in new mexico). Or if anyone feels REALY nice and wants to pay the rental fees thatd work haha (actualy if anyone is feeling kinda enough to do that then by all means come forward. you'll get full screne credit and like... 5 DVDs when there ready.) still wanna ride with yall, and i guess Teh A-Man will still be out there to roll... **** i feel dumb. feel free to flame the **** out of me, it will make me feel better harharhar. the ride is still on tho...


don't worry...worst things can happen


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

at least i get to sleep all day now.....


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

If you riders still make it out, Viral Vector Media will still be there to shoot HD. Just post a yeah or ney.


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

Bueller?


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

dv8cam said:


> If you riders still make it out, Viral Vector Media will still be there to shoot HD. Just post a yeah or ney.


yeah


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

heks said:


> yeah


yeah....and a group of 4 or 5 others


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

dv8cam said:


> Bueller?


Posse's in full effect from what I've heard. I'll be there. JJMF might make it out.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

I would like to join just saw this have a cheap camera and helmet cam and ignorant enough follow some one give PM me derections and a time sounds cool lke to see good riders rippen i'm in T.O.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

SMT please be there throwing down the dope tailwips


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

It's on then. We will be there 10AM to about 12:30/1PM.

This video series is about showcasing new talent behind both the shovel and the bars. It is NOT about giving away the exact location of secret ride spots to the general public.

We appreciate all offers for help with riders, shooting & camera gear. But to be fair to the locals who build this spot up, any new guys asking for directions should contact the resident builder, WCH. If he feels comfortable enough telling you where it is, you are welcome. If not, please understand it is his work & his crew's work that he is trying to protect from the plow.

Thanks!


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks to all the guys who showed up for the Ho Down. Great riding, great weather, good times all around. It was cool to roll in & see all those photographers too. It got the guys pumped up. It was like the West Tex red carpet!

Special thanks to WCH & crew for hosting the shoot. This is only the beginning of much more shooting up there. We would love to have you all come back for more.

If any of the still boys have any digi pics, feel free to post on this thread.

Alejandro


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

No worries- next time we need to do it either early or late. the light was crap by the time I pulled out my camera... then again it didn't help that I ran my truck out of fuel and left it sitting in the middle of the street... stressed... Better light next time and let's plan it low key with pm's. The Huckler and others have much repair work to do...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dusthuffer said:


> SMT please be there throwing down the dope tailwips


man I did some whips today.....was really whipped from riding


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Here's some video of the trail below, some people jumping, and people filming people jumping. Glad i didn't have to work today. Thanks for the ride.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> man I did some whips today.....was really whipped from riding


Did you pull off the Top Secret BeckGrabCapSpinBottomUp or was there to much of a crowd. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

trail bait said:


> Here's some video of the trail below, some people jumping, and people fiming people jumping. Glad i didn't have to work today. Thanks for the ride.


cool vid..fun riding w/you


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Did you pull off the Top Secret BeckGrabCapSpinBottomUp or was there to much of a crowd. :thumbsup:


nah I drank all WCH's Fat Tires


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

trail bait said:


> Here's some video of the trail below, some people jumping, and people fiming people jumping. Glad i didn't have to work today. Thanks for the ride.


Nicee :thumbsup: looks like a good day was had :rockon:


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> cool vid..fun riding w/you


Nice riding. Looks like a blast.


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

*pics of me and my snake*

if anyone has the pics or footage of me and my rattlesnake i would really appreciate getting ahold of them... pm me or post them either way... thanx much... next time my ankle should be in perfect shape so ill be riding instead of catching snakes... hahahahaa:thumbsup:


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

trail bait said:


> Here's some video of the trail below, some people jumping, and people filming people jumping. Glad i didn't have to work today. Thanks for the ride.


Nice video Steve, I'm pissed I missed this, still no bike:madman: , should have it soon though, Bob you need to raise your seat, I heard that tire scraping the seat off that drop.


----------



## BunkerKing (Mar 18, 2007)

"Ok keep going...Ok thats ok." Haha that made me laugh. Very cool video.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jamesdc said:


> Nice video Steve, I'm pissed I missed this, still no bike:madman: , should have it soon though, Bob you need to raise your seat, I heard that tire scraping the seat off that drop.


Blown Shock.......finally ....the thing has been not stop leaking air since I got it,...een replaced the vlave


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

heks said:


> if anyone has the pics or footage of me and my rattlesnake i would really appreciate getting ahold of them... pm me or post them either way... thanx much... next time my ankle should be in perfect shape so ill be riding instead of catching snakes... hahahahaa:thumbsup:


that was amazing and freaky at the same time.....he caught one rattlesnake and then put it in a bucket...then went looking for more........completely insane...I would love to see video too


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

maybe your shock blew because you run too soft a spring?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

heks said:


> if anyone has the pics or footage of me and my rattlesnake i would really appreciate getting ahold of them... pm me or post them either way... thanx much... next time my ankle should be in perfect shape so ill be riding instead of catching snakes... hahahahaa:thumbsup:


JJMF and Big Tater got shots of the snake. I'll see if I can get ahold of them.

Too bad for you guys that left early... you missed some 360 and backflip radness.


----------



## potato grande (Jun 18, 2004)

heks said:


> if anyone has the pics or footage of me and my rattlesnake :


Here is a close up picture of the snake-I have video of it being taken out of the bucket and put into the backpack, but I haven't had time to look at the tape, yet. I will get that and the rest of the pictures shortly. . .


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

potato grande said:


> Here is a close up picture of the snake-I have video of it being taken out of the bucket and put into the backpack, but I haven't had time to look at the tape, yet. I will get that and the rest of the pictures shortly. . .


sickI would have liked to have seen the back pack


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> JJMF and Big Tater got shots of the snake. I'll see if I can get ahold of them.
> 
> Too bad for you guys that left early... you missed some 360 and backflip radness.


did he do anymore after he rested....nice meeting you Kansas


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice riding, looks like a lot of fun was had!


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> that was amazing and freaky at the same time.....he caught one rattlesnake and then put it in a bucket...then went looking for more........completely insane...I would love to see video too


i had a pet rattle snake for a while. i caught it at this stable i worked at. his name was george...


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> did he do anymore after he rested....nice meeting you Kansas


Yep, he 3'd the rock jump and backflipped the 2nd big dub in the same run. He was also doing some crazy transfers. JJMF is core. We have some of it on video.

Good to meet you, Bob. Come up to da whoops sometime. We're always drinkin and jumpin, drinkin and jumpin, drinkin and jumpin...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

scabrider said:


> i had a pet rattle snake for a while. i caught it at this stable i worked at. his name was george...


sick!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

we missed you this afternoon j-double...


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> we missed you this afternoon j-double...


I drank too much jumping juice yesterday...


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

All of that paparazzi and this is all we got???


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> All of that paparazzi and this is all we got???


that's what I'm saing


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Cru Jones said:


> All of that paparazzi and this is all we got???


haha yeh sucks my camera wasnt working... well now I know what I got to work with there... I'll be back in the fall to actualy shoot it (crosses fingers).


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

rite on... its much appreciated


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

heks what were u ridin the other day?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> haha yeh sucks my camera wasnt working... well now I know what I got to work with there... I'll be back in the fall to actualy shoot it (crosses fingers).


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

it wasn't a total bust. we still had 2 other guys with video and at least 2 other guys with cameras...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> heks what were u ridin the other day?


he was the injured guy with the blue rogue shirt


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

What no pics of the circus???


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

I got the snake footage. I got some cool riding footage.

But tons of more stuff needs to be shot before it is a complete episode. I have been crazy busy with the new house & company, but as soon as I get a minute to breath I will cut & post what I have so far into a teaser of sorts.

Alejandro


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

zachdank said:


>


*eric cartman voice* suck my balls zach sack. suck my balls

ok really tho I am actualy kind of glad that I wasnt able to shoot because now I know what I have to work with. You gotta stop hatin on me ust cause my frickin equipment shits out.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i don't wanna show any video yet, i just wanna see some of the pics that were taken...


----------



## potato grande (Jun 18, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i just wanna see some of the pics that were taken...


Here are some of the pictures. I was having some issues with my camera, so I will have to take some time with some of the pictures later. Anyway, here are some frome the day. I will put up a gallery of the other pictures as well as some video, too.



















Saturday was a lot of fun. It was just as fun to hang out in the hut as it was to jump (not that I was jumping. . .at all)




























Of course, the jumping was good, too.





































JJMF was showing why he has the cig bars



















Of course Cru was killing out there, as well


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Sweetness awesome pic's. Looks like the Hut was the place to be. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Sweetness awesome pic's. Looks like the Hut was the place to be. :thumbsup:


...yep and that wide angle makes me look skinny (pic with WCH and Cru Jones in the background

love the pics Mr. Potatoe Big


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ...yep and that wide angle makes me look skinny (pic with WCH and Cru Jones in the background
> 
> love the pics Mr. Potatoe Big


So it is a illusion.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> So it is a illusion.


actually riding a lot of XC


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> actually riding a lot of XC


Awesome, i dont have the discipline for that. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Bob was def lookin skinnier than his rep around here would leave you to believe.

Nice shots Tater... it will be interesting to see some of the vids. What's up with the camera??? Hope I didn't break it...


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Bob was def lookin skinnier than his rep around here would leave you to believe.
> 
> Nice shots Tater... it will be interesting to see some of the vids. What's up with the camera??? Hope I didn't break it...


if you have not seen him for a while...he has lost a lot.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Another one from Tater...


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

word... cant wait to see it


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Some of these were posted here, but Tater has a few more pics up on his website...

http://www.potatogrande.com/slideshows/woo/index3.html


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> Some of these were posted here, but Tater has a few more pics up on his website...
> 
> http://www.potatogrande.com/slideshows/woo/index3.html


very cool....love the lense


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey guys,

Rough cut of the West Tex Ho-Down teaser is almost done. I will post the rough cut here, then place the final version as its own posting in the Downhill forum for others to enjoy.

Great riding guys & thanks for turning up. 

That rattlesnake deserves an Oscar!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dv8cam said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Rough cut of the West Tex Ho-Down teaser is almost done. I will post the rough cut here, then place the final version as its own posting in the Downhill forum for others to enjoy.
> 
> ...


the suspense is killing me


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

****************

Hey Guys,

I will do a final cut & repost it with a new link in a new thread (x-post it here too).

All you guys that are seen riding, please PM with your names and what you are wearing so I can ID you & give you credit. I will have to catch up with you all & get signed releases for the full length iFlow show, but that is still a while away. Thanks again .

Alejandro


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

dv8cam said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> The rough cut of iFlow: West Tex Ho-Down is here. It will be up for today only at this link:
> 
> ...


yummi


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

thanks alex...


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

I can't see it... my work blocks the website. :bluefrown: 

Is it cool?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> I can't see it... my work blocks the website. :bluefrown:
> 
> Is it cool?


you are missing it....great opening...great song....great plot (????) ......very cool


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i like the filming, but to many filters on it. and the color looks a bit washed out


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> I can't see it... my work blocks the website. :bluefrown:
> 
> Is it cool?


it was untill about 5 second in, when your mug shows up....


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> it was untill about 5 second in, when your mug shows up....


Or, was it my griz to frog kick to one footed lander???


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

That was cool. Good work, Alex.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks great, cru a lil help for ya, www.stupidcensorship.com gets rid of thoes block along with the tunnels, its like a-z tunnel.com like www.ctunnel.com works.


----------



## skankinpickle (Jan 17, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ...great song....l


The Vandals kick some major ass.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

f0ggy said:


> Looks great, cru a lil help for ya, www.stupidcensorship.com gets rid of thoes block along with the tunnels, its like a-z tunnel.com like www.ctunnel.com works.


Sweet, man, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys. It's back to the lab for me. Graphics, sound fx, music, a bit more tweaking & I will repost the final.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

skankinpickle said:


> The Vandals kick some major ass.


Lady Killer.....I can't believe that band is still hip...I saaw sum youngins with vandal shirts on....they were big in the early 80'3....damn


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Lady Killer.....I can't believe that band is still hip...I saaw sum youngins with vandal shirts on....they were big in the early 80'3....damn


Yep, Pat Brown, Lady Killer, Mowhawk Town, Urban Struggle. The Vandals are one of my fav punk bands. I also saw them a couple of times back in High School. One show had them playing with Fishbone, Red Hot Chilis & Run DMC at the Olympic. Fun times slamming & stage diving!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dv8cam said:


> Yep, Pat Brown, Lady Killer, Mowhawk Town, Urban Struggle. The Vandals are one of my fav punk bands. I also saw them a couple of times back in High School. One show had them playing with Fishbone, Red Hot Chilis & Run DMC at the Olympic. Fun times slamming & stage diving!


man that was 85?? or 86???.....I don't remember Run DMC though


----------



## skankinpickle (Jan 17, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I saaw sum youngins with vandal shirts on..


I'm 16 and reppin' one.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> man that was 85?? or 86???.....


Old farts.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> Old farts.


how does the old saying go????? I know....

it is better to be "over the Hill"....then under it


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> Old farts.


Hahaha! You guys blew my cover, just when I had all the young whipper-snappers fooled on the track!

Hey Cru, you can't be too young yourself if you actually own a copy of RAD, the movie. I hear you play it everyday on your old Betamax VCR.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> how does the old saying go????? I know....
> 
> it is better to be "over the Hill"....then under it


Obviously thought of by an old fart to help subdue his depression.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

dv8cam said:


> Hey Cru, you can't be too young yourself if you actually own a copy of RAD, the movie. I hear you play it everyday on your old Betamax VCR.


Indeed. I've just got to get my "old fart" jokes in there before it's too late...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> Obviously thought of by an old fart to help subdue his depression.


nah living the best years....of course it is nice to be young, but still ridin and collecting my retirement check is nice too

beer with a strong shot of Geritol is SWEEEEET


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Listing all those VANDALS songs you left out Viking Suit the kids love it


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

i wanna see it


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

heks said:


> i wanna see it


Sorry guys, I have been bogged down with shooting some other stuff. I am having my editor do the final cut & sound this week, then I will repost the link here.

Thanks for your patience,

Alejandro


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dv8cam said:


> Sorry guys, I have been bogged down with shooting some other stuff. I am having my editor do the final cut & sound this week, then I will repost the link here.
> 
> Thanks for your patience,
> 
> Alejandro


patiently waiting


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

*iFlow West Tex Ho Down TEASER*

The Teaser will be up in a few minutes:


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

looks very good


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

post edited for half sleeping idioticness.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> you a good cameraman dv8. Not so good editing.... but that was pretty good! I think it turned out GREAT considering that the white balance was wrong for most of the shoot.


You are an idiot kid. That teaser is probably better than any movie you will do your whole life.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> You are an idiot kid.


Straight ass hat.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

The sound for the walking is awesome, sweet vid. :cornut:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> you a good cameraman dv8. Not so good editing.... but that was pretty good! I think it turned out GREAT considering that the white balance was wrong for most of the shoot.


not cool.................man I thought it was great


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> ... white balance was wrong...


White balance is simply a setting - you can use it to make the image warmer or cooler. I chose to cool it down to counter the super warm look of the rocks & sand. I wanted to desaturate it to give it more of a 70's Spaghetti Western look.

As far as the editing, I was not looking to do this teaser as a slick final piece - that takes time that I do not have right now. The final webisodic show will have a finished look complete with interviews, voice over, graphics, slick editing, etc.

I wanted to give the guys who worked on this something to see in the meantime.

Now you, Grasshopper, organized this shoot, only to flake out on the guys when you could not figure out how to make your camera work. Despite showing how goofy you are by your posts (check out the posts - he was getting ripped a new one!), I was nice enough to roll in to save the day for you, giving you a ride to the shoot & even lending you my own expensive camera for 1/2 hour to let you play (unusable footage, by the way).

How do you show your appreciation? By trying to rip on the footage? Now that is how you get hired in Hollywood! Ya gots lots to learn, kid. See if these hardworking guys ever give you the time of day again. :nono:

- A


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dv8cam said:


> .....See if these hardworking guys ever give you the time of day again....


i was thinking the same thing...


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

zachdank said:


> You are an idiot kid. That teaser is probably better than any movie you will do your whole life.


Have you ever seen any of my work zach? just a question.

dv8:

good point about the WB. let me rephrase my comment: 
the editing in the video wasnt top notch, but it was good. I should have realized that you were just doing this to get some footy out.

as far as me "bailing" and "not being able to get my camera working," your half right and ha wrong. I had to bail on shooting because none of the usual places I would get a camera were avalible to me. My camera "wasnt working" because the drive shaft was bent, something that happened before I ever set hands on it. I only found out said problem well into the planning for the shoot.

I dont know if I took the time to thank you for coming in and saving the day, but it was really, for lack of better word, kind of you.

cant wait to see the finished project!

sorry if i offended anyone, I was tired and typing fast.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> Have you ever seen any of my work zach? just a question.
> 
> dv8:
> 
> ...


=assfalcon, swooping in to make more of an ass of self.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> Have you ever seen any of my work zach? just a question.
> 
> dv8:
> 
> ...


No, that is the point dumb as$. You are always talking $hit about other peoples work, and nobody has ever seen yours. Let's see something. I've got a strong feeling, that i will be far from impressed. You see, people that talk a big game, but show nothing to back it up, are usually the ones with the least skills.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice job Alejandro, thanks


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

zachdank said:


> No, that is the point dumb as$. You are always talking $hit about other peoples work, and nobody has ever seen yours. Let's see something. I've got a strong feeling, that i will be far from impressed. You see, people that talk a big game, but show nothing to back it up, are usually the ones with the least skills.


Didnt you see the New Mexico vid I put up last thanksgiving? I'll PM you the link so as not to jack Alejandro's thread any more then i have already.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

pdirt said:


> =assfalcon, swooping in to make more of an ass of self.


very true....even the semi apology is no apology at all


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dv8cam said:


> White balance is simply a setting - you can use it to make the image warmer or cooler. I chose to cool it down to counter the super warm look of the rocks & sand. I wanted to desaturate it to give it more of a 70's Spaghetti Western look.
> 
> - A


Alejandro

I loved the whole spaghetti Western look and the song matched it very good....your imagination to bring it all together like that was awesome......


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

check your pms zach.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

If you're gonna blow, blow harder, if I recall you're the one that started this, maybe you can do something new, "Road Trip" the road to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

Chris B,

Everyone has a right to an opinion. Not everyone has to dig what I do. 

The way your posts came across were just a bit rude and uninformed, especially since I treated you well and without prejudice.

Drink your Redbull before posting - it will wake you up so you can think a little clearer. :thumbsup: 

Thanks to everyone for the nice words - I just point the camera & shoot. WCH, Cru & the boys are the ones who did the hard part - riding & building up a cool spot.

I am happy to have captured the feel & vibe of this unique spot.

- A


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

dv8cam said:


> Chris B,
> 
> Everyone has a right to an opinion. Not everyone has to dig what I do.
> 
> ...


Yesh I usualy do come across kinda rude online, defenetly didnt mean to put you down or anything. It was really nice of you to give me a ride and let me use your camera for a bit. I got a gadget you might be interested in, a buddy of mine came up with the idea to make a ghetto cablecam and I kinda took over the project (he's a worse flake then me, if one thing goes wrong he just drops everything) and its going pretty well. I'll send you some pics when its up and working.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dv8cam said:


> especially since I treated you well and without prejudice.
> 
> - A


this is especially true....even the day before he was "humbled" by other parts of West Texas.....can't believe he came across this way


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

Look at what happened to this kid for talking smack about a skateboarder's video.


























https://www.spikedhumor.com/player/vcplayer.swf?file=https://www.spikedhumor.com/videocodes/123135/data.xml&auto_play=false  


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

dv8cam said:


> Look at what happened to this kid for talking smack about a skateboarder's video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love the crying part he sounds like a dieing chipmunk

and i think there be to much hate over this. go out ride ur bike and post a video i dont give much of a rats ass how the editing is


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i was thinking the same thing...


yup


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

trail bait said:


> Nice job Alejandro, thanks


but this is art:


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

dv8cam said:


> Look at what happened to this kid for talking smack about a skateboarder's video.


Total pOwnage.. so hawt.


----------



## nightops (Dec 17, 2004)

Dv8- nice job with the vid- I'd like to see the other stuff you've been doing. you've been pm'd-


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dusthuffer said:


> but this is art:


that dude is crazy mo fo


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Glad to see this tread back up here, in case anybody missed giving *=ChrisB=* a kick.
*SMT* that dude should get back on his meds.


----------

